# Ich kam dieser Frau gegenüber zu sitzen



## milan55

Hallo alle,

Ich hab da einen Satzt .....: *" Ich kam wieder dieser Frau gegenüber zu sitzen."  *Was genau drück das Verb "_kommen" _in solchen oder ähnlichen Fällen aus ?  Kann man mir noch paar Beispiele von dieser Fügung aufschreiben ? Wann benuzt man sie ?  Danke.


----------



## Arukami

Der Satz hört sich für mich einfach nur schlecht an.
Man kann so was sagen wie "Es kam wieder dazu ..." oder Ähnliches, aber "Ich kam ..." ergibt für mich wenig Sinn. 

Ich denke aber, dass es hier so etwas wie "passieren" ausdrücken soll.
Also, dass es erneuert passiert ist, dass er ihr gegenüber saß. 

Warte aber ruhig noch auf andere Antworten.


----------



## ablativ

Hört sich an wie eine wörtliche Übersetzung aus dem Niederländischen (aus Wikipedia: "_kwam_ daarna vast _te zitten_ in het ijs" [steckte danach plötzlich im Eis fest]).

Im Niederländischen sehr gebräuchlich, im Deutschen zumindest schlechter Stil, wenn nicht sogar falsche Sprachanwendung. Im zu den Niederlanden grenznahen Gebiet in der entsprechenden Mundart auch nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Demiurg

In anderem Kontext ist das durchaus üblich und auch kein schlechter Stil:


> Der Bus kam vor mir zum Stehen, und die Tür wurde geöffnet.


----------



## cp_w

Demiurg said:


> In anderem Kontext ist das durchaus üblich und auch kein schlechter Stil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Bus kam vor mir zum Stehen, und die Tür wurde geöffnet.
Click to expand...


"zum Stehen kommen" ist üblich, aber "zum Sitzen kommen" klingt für mich im genannten Satz äußerst "schräg". Ersteres meint den Vorgang des Anhaltens ("Der Bus fuhr die Straße entlang und kam dann vor mir zum Stehen"), letzteres würde ich nur als "zu etwas kommen" im Sinne von "Zeit für etwas haben" gelten lassen:

"Ich bin den ganzen Tag herumgelaufen, jetzt komme ich endlich zum Sitzen."


----------



## ablativ

Demiurg said:


> In anderem Kontext ist das durchaus üblich und auch kein schlechter Stil: "Der Bus kam vor mir zum Stehen ..."



Es ist aber auch tatsächlich ein anderer grammatischer Kontext, nämlich *keine *Infinitivkonstruktion, sondern Präposition + substantiviertes Verb (substantiv. Infinitiv).

Die einzige Verbindung mit "kommen" und einem mit "zu" gebildeten Infinitiv, die mir einfällt und guten sprachlichen Stil darstellt, wäre

"jemanden etwas teuer zu stehen kommen", zum Beispiel: "der Autounfall gestern Abend ist mich teuer zu stehen gekommen".


----------



## Captain Lars

Die Konstruktion ist auf jeden Fall ungebräuchlich. Ob man sie deswegen als "schlecht" oder "falsch" qualifizieren sollte, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## ablativ

Ich würde eher umgekehrt sagen:

In bestimmten Regionen durchaus nicht ungebräuchlich, aber an der Standardsprache gemessen unschöner Stil.


----------



## milan55

Danke für Ihre Antworten. Der Satzt ist aus dem Buch : " Lustiges Volk"  von Johannes Banzhai, Verlag C. Bertelsmann


----------



## Alemanita

Johannes Banzha*f* hat das 1937 geschrieben und ich interpretiere diesen Ausdruck so, dass es mehr _zufällig_ geschah, dass 'Ich' wieder vor 'dieser Frau' saß. Ob das aus dem Niederländischen kommt oder einfach etwas altertümlich ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Jedenfalls finde ich ihn interessant.


----------



## Demiurg

Bei Kleist habe ich eine ähnlich Stelle gefunden:


> Gauvain kam in das Gefängnis zu sitzen, in welchem Toussaint L'Ouverture gestorben war ...


----------



## Demiurg

Oder etwas moderner und mit einem anderen Verb: Unfallopfer kam unter LKW zu liegen.


> Durch die Wucht des Aufpralles wurde der vermutlich nicht angegurtete 19-Jährie aus dem Fahrzeug geschleudert und kam unter dem LKW zu liegen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne die Wendung schon lange.
Es ist eine schöne Verkürzung aus mehreren Komponenten.
1. Es geschah/es ereignete, dass
2. Die Handlung hatte einen Verlauf und kam zum Abschluss (hatte einen Übergang vom Nichtabgeschlossensein zum Abgeschlossensein.
3. Es geschah mehr oder weniger zufällig.
4. Die Reihenfolge ist nicht völlig klar: setzten sie sich gleichzeitig oder nacheinander?

Es ist sehr schwierig, den Satz anders zu formulieren, ohne ihn stark zu verlängern oder den Sinn zu verändern.
Für mich erscheint es nicht als schlechter Stil, es ist eher leicht veraltet.

_Ich setzte mich dieser Frau gegenüber._ - Der Fakt ist ähnlich, aber das Beiläufig-Zufällige ist nicht sichtbar. Außerdem ist klar, dass die Frau schon saß, als ich mich setzte, anders als im Originalsatz. 
Ich saß dieser Frau gegenüber. - Ich saß bereits, das Setzen und der Zufall spielen keine Rolle.
Wir haben aber in "Ich war ... zum Sitzen gekommen" einen Statuswechsel. Es enthält sowohl "setzen" als auch "sitzen".

Ungefähr die gleiche Bedeutung wie der originale Satz hat:
"Es ereignete sich aber, mehr oder weniger zufällig, dass ich, als ich mich hingesetzt hatte, dieser Frau gegenüber saß."

Kontextabhängig wäre auch möglich, dass es bedeutet: "Es gelang mir, mich dieser Frau gegenüber zu setzen und nun saß ich ihr gegenüber." - Hier ist das Zufallselement in der Möglichkeit, dass es nicht gelang. - Für diese Interpretation ist aber weiterer Kontext nötig.


----------



## Roy776

Gibt es da nicht auch veraltete Wendungen, wie man sie öfter in Fantasyromanen und mittelalterlichen Medien finden kann?

"Ich dachte Ihr wolltet reisen?"
"Ich kam wieder Euch umzustimmen mit mir zu kommen."

Auf die selbe Weise kann ich den Satz *"Ich kam wieder dieser Frau gegenüber zu sitzen."* verstehen.
Ich bin zurückgekommen um dieser Frau gegenüber zu sitzen.

De facto ist für mich das einzige, was in diesem Satz fehlt, das* 'um'*. Ich würde es eine Abkürzung des Satzes nennen, wie es z.B. im Englischen auch heute noch in einigen Fällen Gang und Gebe ist.


----------



## ablativ

Dann müsste nach "wieder" (da ein erweiterter Infinitiv folgt) ein Komma stehen, um ihn einzuleiten. Auch nach der liberalisierten Auslegung der Interpunktionsregeln muss das Komma gesetzt werden, wenn sich sonst der Sinn des Satzes nicht unzweideutig ergibt. Und dieser ändert sich durch deine Auslegung ja gewaltig, denn von Zufälligkeit wäre dann keine Rede mehr. Dennoch: ein interessanter Aspekt!


----------



## Hutschi

Für diese Auslegung wäre wichtig, ob der Autor das Komma gesetzt hat oder nicht.
Ohne Komma ist sie nicht möglich.

Auch in die anderen Sätze gehören Kommas:


"Ich dachte*,* Ihr wolltet reisen?"
"Ich kam wieder*,* Euch umzustimmen mit mir zu kommen."
"_Ich kam wieder* (=zurück),* (um) dieser Frau gegenüber zu sitzen. _
Ich bin zurückgekommen*,* um dieser Frau gegenüber zu sitzen.

Aber wir haben die Form ohne Komma, hier stimme ich Ablativ völlig zu, dass es bedeutungsunterscheidend ist. Ohne Komma wird "wieder" zu "erneut" bzw. "wiederum".


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hutschi said:


> 3. Es geschah mehr oder weniger zufällig.


Ist das immer so? Zum Beispiel, kann man ähnlicherweise die folgende Art Konstruktionen verwenden?

_Ich kam zu verstehen, warum er nie über seine Familie sprach._
_Ich kam zu schätzen, was sie in ihrem Leben geleistet hatte._

Wenn ja, dann wäre hier die Allmählichkeit der Erkenntnis gemeint, und nicht die Zufälligkeit der Ereignisse.

Cheers
Abba


----------



## ablativ

ABBA Stanza said:


> Ist das immer so?
> 
> _Ich kam zu verstehen, warum er nie über seine Familie sprach._
> _Ich kam zu schätzen, was sie in ihrem Leben geleistet hatte._



Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich in standardmäßigem Deutsch so *nicht *ausdrücken kann.

Über "ich kam wieder dieser Frau gegenüber zu sitzen" kann man sich ja vielleicht noch streiten, aber die oben genannten Beispiele halte ich schlicht für falsch.

Wenn man die Konstruktion schon ins Deutsche übernehmen will, muss, wie im Niederländischen, wo eine solche Formulierung gang und gäbe ist, zumindest ein *räumlicher* Aspekt vorhanden sein:

Ik kwam naast haar te staan ---> plötzlich stand ich *neben* ihr / und dann stand ich neben ihr.

Ich kam neben ihr zu stehen (aber nach wie vor halte ich so eine Formulierung für keinen guten Stil).

Die "Allmählichkeit" ist hingegen kein Ausschlusskriterium (auch die Zufälligkeit nicht [@Hutschi]) Man könnte z.B. (mit den gemachten Einschränkungen bzgl. des Stils) sagen:

Ich näherte mich ihr im Menschengedränge allmählich immer mehr, bis ich irgendwann dann doch tatsächlich neben ihr zu stehen kam, was meine Absicht von Anfang an war.


----------



## Hutschi

ablativ said:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich in standardmäßigem Deutsch so *nicht *ausdrücken kann.
> 
> Über "ich kam wieder dieser Frau gegenüber zu sitzen" kann man sich ja vielleicht noch streiten, aber die oben genannten Beispiele halte ich schlicht für falsch.
> ...


Ich stimme vollständig zu.

Die Wendung "zu sitzen kommen" ist selten, aber es gibt sie. 
"Zu verstehen kommen" und  "zu schätzen kommen" gibt es nicht. 

Es gibt einige solcher Formen mit "kommen", aber die meisten werden selten verwendet.

Mit Verben: (Mir fällt nur eine Form ein)
zu stehen kommen (Ich kam neben ihn zu stehen.)

Mit Substantiven:
zu Stuhle kommen = fertig werden
zu Rande kommen = zurande kommen = zurecht kommen.


Beachte #5: 





> "zum Stehen kommen" ist üblich, aber "zum Sitzen kommen" klingt für mich im genannten Satz äußerst "schräg".



Dem stimme ich zu, aber es ist eine ganz andere Form.
Ich komme endlich zum Sitzen. Ich musste die ganze Zeit stehen. = Ich habe endlich die Gelegenheit, mich hinzusetzen und tue es. Beachte: hier ist Sitzen ein Substantiv.
Ich hatte soviel zu tun, dass ich nicht zum Sitzen kam.

Neben jemanden zum Sitzen kommen. 
Ich kam neben ihm zum Sitzen. Das ist wirklich ein ungewöhnlicher Satz und hat eine ganz und gar andere Bedeutung, als "Ich kam neben ihn zu sitzen".


----------



## ABBA Stanza

ablativ said:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich in standardmäßigem Deutsch so *nicht *ausdrücken kann.
> 
> Über "ich kam wieder dieser Frau gegenüber zu sitzen" kann man sich ja vielleicht noch streiten, aber die oben genannten Beispiele halte ich schlicht für falsch.





Hutschi said:


> Ich stimme vollständig zu.
> 
> Die Wendung "zu sitzen kommen" ist selten, aber es gibt sie.
> "Zu verstehen kommen" und  "zu schätzen kommen" gibt es nicht.


Danke für die Aufklärung.  Es war mir von den vorherigen Antworten nicht klar, dass wir nicht über eine allgemeine Konstruktion reden, sondern nur über eine bestimmte Form mit dem Verb "sitzen", was anscheinend nur (noch) eine feste, gehobene Wendung bezüglich Tischordnung ist.

Cheers
Abba


----------



## ablativ

ABBA Stanza said:


> Es war mir von den vorherigen Antworten nicht klar, dass wir nicht über eine allgemeine Konstruktion reden, sondern nur über eine bestimmte Form mit dem Verb "sitzen", was anscheinend nur (noch) eine feste, gehobene Wendung bezüglich Tischordnung ist.



Die Konstruktion geht nicht nur mit "sitzen", sondern auch mit "stehen", "liegen" und vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Verben, die in Verbindung mit "kommen" räumliche Veränderung anzeigen. Und - wie ich schon mehrfach sagte - als feste, gehobene Wendung würde ich (persönlich) die Formulierung mit Sicherheit nicht bezeichnen. Mit Tischordnung hat das Ganze auch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Abba, 
es gibt eine sehr ähnliche Konstruktion mit "zum + Substantiv", diese ist allgemeiner und mit vielen Verben verwendbar.
Ich komme zum Schätzen. = 1. Ich komme, um zu schätzen. (Zum Beispiel zum Schätzen des Wertes eines Kleingartens). 2. Ich schaffe es zeitlich, zu schätzen. (Ichfe es zeit komme erst am Mittwoch zum Schätzen.)

Ich komme zum Essen. 1. Ich komme, um zu essen. 2. Ich schaffe es zeitlich, zu essen.
Die zweiten Bedeutungen werden meist in der Negation verwendet. Ich komme nicht zum Essen, weil ich zuviel zu tun habe. (Hier sieht man auch, wie "kommen" noch in der ursprünglichen Bedeutung mitklingt.)


----------



## ablativ

Hutschi said:


> Neben *jemanden* zum Sitzen kommen.
> Ich kam neben *ihm* zum Sitzen. Das ist wirklich ein ungewöhnlicher Satz und hat eine ganz und gar andere Bedeutung, als "Ich kam neben *ihn* zu sitzen".



Hutschi,

ich würde sagen "neben jeman*dem* zum Sitzen kommen" und auch "neben jeman*dem* (ihr / ihm) zu sitzen kommen", bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher. Vielleicht geht beides?


----------



## Demiurg

ablativ said:


> ich würde sagen "neben jeman*dem* zum Sitzen kommen" und auch "neben jeman*dem* (ihr / ihm) zu sitzen kommen", bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher. Vielleicht geht beides?


Das ist wohl ähnlich wie bei "sich setzen", da  ist auch beides möglich:

Ich setzte mich neben ih*n* an den Tisch.
Ich setzte mich neben ih*m* an den Tisch.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

ablativ said:


> Die Konstruktion geht nicht nur mit "sitzen", sondern auch mit "stehen", "liegen" und vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Verben, die in Verbindung mit "kommen" räumliche Veränderung anzeigen.





Hutschi said:


> Hallo, Abba,
> es gibt eine sehr ähnliche Konstruktion mit "zum + Substantiv", diese ist allgemeiner und mit vielen Verben verwendbar.


Danke für die Information. Also, wenn man z.B. über Snooker redet, könnte man sagen: _"Der Ball kam direkt vor der Tasche zu stehen"_. Gibt es hier überhaupt einen Unterschied zu _"Der Ball kam direkt vor der Tasche zum Stehen"_? (Ich persönlich empfinde beim letzteren etwas mehr Betonung auf das Aufhören zu rollen, aber von einem Ausländer bedeutet das ja nicht unbedingt viel... .)

So, es geht um Räumlichkeiten und ich muss jetzt ein Stück zurückrudern . Wie wäre es aber dann mit folgendem Beispiel?

_Ich kam wieder mit ihr im selben Büro zu arbeiten._

Geht das, oder befinde ich mich damit in einer Grauzone? Auf jeden Fall glaube ich, dass (im Gegenteil zu den einfacheren Beispielen mit _sitzen_, _liegen_, _stehen_, usw.) die 2. Variante mit "zum Arbeiten" hier nicht gehen würde.

Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe. 

Cheers
Abba


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, es gibt einen Unterschied - und Du hast recht.
"Zum Stehen kommen" bedeutet "anhalten".
"an einem Ort zu stehen kommen" bedeutet, an einen bestimmten Ort (zufällig) anzukommen und dort zu bleiben.


_Ich kam wieder mit ihr im selben Büro zu arbeiten._

"zu arbeiten kommen" gibt es nicht (ist nicht idiomatisch, wird nicht verwendet).
Das geht so nicht. Mit Komma funktioniert es, wegen der Bedeutungsänderung:
_Ich kam wieder, (um) mit ihr im selben Büro zu arbeiten._ "Um" ist optional.
oder:
_Ich kam, (um) wieder mit ihr im selben Büro zu arbeiten._
("Wieder" verändert hier den Sinn.)

Den Fall mit Komma haben wir aber weiter oben umfassend diskutiert. Er berührt die ursprüngliche Frage nur, wenn sie einen Rechtschreibfehler hat (ein fehlendes Komma), das halte ich aber vom Kontext her eher für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Thanks, Hutschi, 


Hutschi said:


> _Ich kam wieder mit ihr im selben Büro zu arbeiten._
> 
> "zu arbeiten kommen" gibt es nicht (ist nicht idiomatisch, wird nicht verwendet).
> Das geht so nicht.


OK, dann muss ich meinen Satz umformulieren. Ich meinte:

_Es kam, dass ich wieder mit ihr im selben Büro arbeitete._

Übrigens, ich verwende hier das Verb "kommen" im Sinne von "passieren" (wie bei der Redewendung _"es kam, wie es kommen musste"_). Ich gehe davon aus, dass zumindest das OK ist. 

Cheers
Abba


----------



## Hutschi

Dieser Satz ist ok, auch die Bedeutung. Leicht im Sinn verändert, wenn man Ursache und Wirkung hat, geht auch: "So kam es, dass ..."
In jedem Fall aber mit Komma ...


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hutschi said:


> Dieser Satz ist ok, auch die Bedeutung.


Phew, at last! 

I think what was confusing me was the fact that we have a similar construction in English, but with a critical difference being that we don't artificially limit the verbs that can be used like German appears to. Although some verbs are much more common than others, a fluent English speaker is expected to recognize the structure with virtually any verb and understand it in real time. For example:

I came to sit opposite her at the table*.
[= it turned out (typically by chance) that I sat opposite her at the table -> confusingly, very similar to the German equivalent ]
I came to understand...
I came to like...
I came to admire...
...

Cheers
Abba

* P.S.: This sentence can also be interpreted as meaning _"ich kam [hierher], um am Tisch ihr gegenüber zu sitzen"_, depending on context.


----------



## Hutschi

I hope this is not off topic if I compare the situation with "I'm going to".
Both "I come" and "I'm going to" - as well as "ich komme" und "ich gehe" have the original meaning of the according movement.

But "I'm going to" changed to a future indicator.

In case of "to come" it ended in the middle and both meanings (to come as movement and to come as status switch) are actual.
In German it is the same but "kommen" as status switch is used only for some special phrases, it is not generalized.

We have this also with nouns: Er kam ins Grübeln. Er kam ins Trudeln. Er kam ins Schwitzen. All these are nouns derived from verbs.

But in case of
I came to understand...
I came to like...
I came to admire...
you cannot use "kommen", I think, "beginnen" or "lernen" is appropriate here:
_Ich begann, zu verstehen ...
Ich lernte, zu verstehen ..._
(Comma setting depends on the complete sentence, it might be omitted in simple sentences if they are clear).

There may be more translations, however.


----------

